# Should I buy a Demi-John?



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

I am trying to decide on whether to buy a (15 gal) demi-john or not. Looking for any comments from those who might have one or thought about buying one. Please comment asap though as I will be taking action tomorrow as to buy or not.
I would not get the one with a spout.


----------



## pjd (Nov 29, 2012)

Dan, You know no matter what any one says, You will own one (or three). Seriously I would consider owning a few. I think they have their place and could be invaluable when blending batches.


----------



## BobF (Nov 29, 2012)

I would be more inclined to buy demijohns if they were even multiples of 6. The 30 gallon flextanks are more appealing to me. Not that I'm getting ready to order any


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree but concerned about safety in cleaning them (thinner glass). The fact of the basket covering it so you don't see the clearing process or sediment is another issue.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Bob, the cost factor of $50 for a 15 gallon DJ vs $500 for SS is a huge factor.

As disscussed a month or so ago, A half keg would also be an option if I could get my hands on one.


----------



## BobF (Nov 29, 2012)

Different flextank, Dan.

http://flextankusa.com/ I'm thinking of the 30 gallon.

The MSU research winery has been using these with great results.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 29, 2012)

I thought you couldn't use a vacuum on a demi-john - glass is to thin?

Is that right Dan?? If that is the case - i don't think i would go it IMO..


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Jon, my other problem is lack of floor drains. They are certainly less expensive than a SS though. I understand Flex tanks no longer offer the varible capacity lids due to issues. Is this correct?


----------



## BobF (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know about any problems. I'm thinking of fixed volume use.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I thought you couldn't use a vacuum on a demi-john - glass is to thin?
> 
> Is that right Dan?? If that is the case - i don't think i would go it IMO..


 
The vacuum issue I can deal with. You're correct about possibly being to thin. I would keep it on a furniture dolly from harbor freight and siphon down into it. Then I would use a vacuum to rack out of it into other carboys or to the bottler. It might make sense to buy two of them. Siphon down to the lower one the vacuum back up to the one on the bench (thinking out loud).



BobF said:


> I don't know about any problems. I'm thinking of fixed volume use.


 
I agree. Any of these options would have to be fixed volume.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

I have about ten of these dollies now. I put two 1 x 12's on them and can fit 3 carboys on each one plus several gallon jugs.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 29, 2012)

Dan, I have one and I find it invaluable. I like to make 18 gallon batches and I use the DJ for blending, oaking and bulk aging. Regarding some of the concerns that have been listed:

I have pumped into the DJ by using an orange carboy cap placed on top and taped to the DJ with duct tape. I guess the pressure was less due to an imperfect seal and there was no damage. I don't do this regularly and usually siphon into the DJ from elevated carboys or barrels and pump out of the DJ back into carboys or bottles.

I keep it on a dolly for ease of movement. The pictures show it being used to oak 15 gallons of Barolo.

The plastic cover is removable although I have not done so. I can see into the DJ with a light source when cleaning.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Rocky, you are already doing exactly what I was thinking I would do if I got some, thanks.

LOL I thought you were REALLY going anal when I saw the inventory numbers on your carboys then realized you're just identifying the volume for quick reference. I also d the same thing with much smaller labels. Damn we think a lot a like. It's a wonder our wives put up with us. Oh yeah..we supply them with good wine which makes it easier for them.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 29, 2012)

Dan, that is precisely the reason I am still around (that and changing the roll of toilet paper)!

I just mark my 6 gallon carboys because they are hard to distinguish from smooth sided 5 gallon carboys. I also have my two Better Bottles marked 5 and 6 gallon because it is hard to tell them apart.

BTW, L'Uva Bella has the best price on DJs that I have been able to find, something just under $50.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 30, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Jon, my other problem is lack of floor drains. They are certainly less expensive than a SS though. I understand Flex tanks no longer offer the varible capacity lids due to issues. Is this correct?


 

I think I saw the variable capacity lids/membranes on their site when i was looking the other day. Could be wrong.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2012)

Rocky said:


> BTW, L'Uva Bella has the best price on DJs that I have been able to find, something just under $50.


 Rocky, thats where I'm headed this morning. I am convinced convinces I would have to buy two to for racking purposes. I wonder if they'll fit in my car. Might have to remove them from the boxes. I'm still up in the air whether to pull the plug or not. Damm PDJ just knows me all too well with his first post. LOL
I am hoping to pick up 3 cab merlots also


----------



## JohnT (Nov 30, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I am trying to decide on whether to buy a (15 gal) demi-john or not. Looking for any comments from those who might have one or thought about buying one. Please comment asap though as I will be taking action tomorrow as to buy or not.
> I would not get the one with a spout.


 

Let me be subtle ...

YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. YES.YES.

Get one! Gosh they made life so much easier! instead of having to rack 2.5 carboys, you only need to rack ONE demijohn... 

In fact, get two! have one to rack into (having another demijohn comes in real handy when you use a vacume pump to transfer your wine.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 30, 2012)

We got some 14 gallon plastic food grade barrels this year for small amounts and blending two carboys along with sweetening. Very Useful. They have a locking full top with a clamp and a good seal- perfectly airtight unlike some you get. The top is transluscent and flat with reinforcing ribs. We take a heat gun and heat an area of the top while over an 1 and a quarter I believe socket. Then when warm (it gets clearer) gently push down. Make a dimple in the lid about a hamf to three quarters inch high. Then we use a forstner bit to drill a bung hole. Voila you have a carboy that will take an airlock. We got ours in NH so for about $50 in gas we got them for about $14 each for 10. I am not showing you where we got them right now since I am sure you are getting demis, but let me know if you want the guys info. He has acres and acres of all kinds of recycled very clean stuff.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2012)

Well when I left the house this morning my mind was made up to buy two demi's. When i got to luva Bella's and talked to their winemaker who also uses them, he pretty much talked me out of them. I really just need to find a couple of kegs. I am worried about breaking the demi's while cleaning or moving. They are only half the thickness of a carboy and three times as big. 
I picked up three pails of cab merlot. I will start them in the morning in a brute container with a yeast starter and co-inoculate with an mlf culture. I also got some Med French oak chips to throw in.


----------



## joea132 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a bunch and love them. And take it from me, the glass isn't that thin. I spray the inside and pour the water out on a concrete step while hearing the sand and grit while I tilt it against it. I have even bumped them into each other by accident and haven't broken one yet. 

You can find these for $40 by me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2012)

very cool Joe. How do you like those waterless airlocks?


----------



## joea132 (Dec 4, 2012)

Haven't had them long enough to formulate an opinion Dan. I'd say they are more of a necessity for a barrel than for carboys. I just hate flies and scummy water in my air locks and I don't like wasting good vodka. Glycerin seems like a pain so I tried these instead. Got them for a steal too.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Where'd you get the waterless airlocks? Thanks.

Jim


----------



## joea132 (Dec 5, 2012)

Vin table out of Pennsylvania. Highly recommended.


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 19, 2013)

I have carboy envy...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2013)

Funny you brought up this old thread today. Since then I have bought several Demi Johns for $25. Today I went to a garage sale that had wine making supplies. The girls dad died several years ago and she is selling everything. She had about 12 carboys and said she was going to ask $5.00 each until she saw them on ebay for $50 so she listed them at $30. I let her know she was way over priced and lower them to $20 and she was greatful. She also had 10 demi johns she hadn't brought out yet and I suggested she sells them for $25 which she said she would. Her dad had the oldest and biggest ratchet basket press I ever saw in a basement and he cemented it into the floor. She said it'll stay with the house when they sell. LOL Very nice Italian family and I was happy to talk to them and give them some help. I did not buy anything. The demi's were nice, but they are a pain and very fragile.


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, sounds amazing  I would love to have a house with that in the basement!

I just picked up my very first demijohn last night. I'm so excited to get a massive batch of mead going. Just thinking of all the possibilities makes me thirsty 

I'm also looking at getting a 5 gal oak barrel. I hear they are pretty fantastic for your reds.


----------



## ammymorcle (Jul 26, 2013)

Fixed volume use is better.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2013)

Personally after seeing the small variable and friends having them and being able to extract samples and just drop the lid down and never have to worry about topping up If save my money and do it right with small variable.


----------



## garymc (Jul 29, 2013)

I bought a 14.7 gallon demijohn used. I used it one time, cleaned it out, and then noticed a hairline crack in the glass on the widest part of it running across it. Now I'm afraid to use it. I don't want to have it break with 14 gallons of wine in it and waste a huge amount of wine and/or make a huge mess. I really liked it, but no more of them for me. It was the kind in the plastic basket.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2013)

Gary, it sounds like you have a vessal for some dried flowers! I have four demi's for sale right now. I'm going to all 15 gallon SS beer kegs.


----------

